# Zo, straks, binnenkort



## Teachinglang

Hoi allemaal!

Ik had vandaag een discussie over de betekenis van het woord 'binnenkort'. Bij de zin _ik krijg binnenkort zijn feedback terug _denk ik dat diegene morgen of over een paar dagen de feedback krijgt. Nu bedoelde mijn gesprekspartner dat hij vandaag al de feedback krijgt, tot mijn grote verwarring. Mijns inziens gaat 'binnenkort' meestal over dagen of weken en niet over dezelfde dag. 

Dit in tegenstelling tot 'zo' en 'straks', wat voor mij wel diezelfde dag nog is. (Waarbij 'zo' sneller plaatsvindt dan 'straks').

Natuurlijk hangt de betekenis van deze woorden af van de context, maar als jullie zouden moeten generaliseren, wat zouden jullie dan zeggen dat _zo, straks _en _binnenkort_ betekenen?

Alvast bedankt!


PS: wat voorbeelden waar mijn gesprekspartner mee kwam. Wat vinden jullie van de volgende zinnen?

Hij is net neergestoken. Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij binnenkort dood.

- Lig je nog in bed?
* Ja, maar ik sta binnenkort op!

Ik heb binnenkort een afspraak bij de tandarts - vanmiddag om 3 uur.


----------



## eno2

Teachinglang said:


> Hij is net neergestoken. Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij binnenkort dood. => binnen de kortste keren
> 
> - Lig je nog in bed?
> * Ja, maar ik sta binnenkort op! => straks
> 
> Ik heb binnenkort een afspraak bij de tandarts - vanmiddag om 3 uur. Niet in de betekenis van vandaag.



Mijn impulsieve reactie.

Maar dat blijkt niet gerekend met Van Dale:



> binnen korte tijd= eerdaags, eerstdaags, eerlang, weldra, *vandaag *of morgen•ik verwacht binnenkort een nieuwe zending


----------



## bibibiben

_Straks _verwijst naar een veel korter tijdsinterval dan _binnenkort_. Bij _straks _kan het om enkele minuten of enkele uren gaan en dan is het zover. _Straks _is vaak een kwestie van (even) wachten.

Met _binnenkort _heb ik die associatie duidelijk niet. Van Dale geeft _vandaag of morgen _als omschrijving bij _binnenkort, _maar daarin wil ik alleen meegaan als met deze uitdrukking bedoeld wordt dat er nog zo'n lange tijd overheen gaat dat erop wachten zinloos is. Minimaal moet er toch echt wel een dag verstreken zijn, zou ik zeggen. Zelf gebruik ik _binnenkort _het liefst als ik weet dat er meerdere dagen zullen verstrijken. Langer kan uiteraard ook, afhankelijk van de context. Zelfs enkele weken. Als de gesprekspartner uitgaat van een termijn van vele maanden tot een jaar en jij weet dat het om weken gaat, zou je zonder enig probleem _binnenkort _kunnen gebruiken.



Teachinglang said:


> Hij is net neergestoken. Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij binnenkort dood.


Dat zou ik nooit zo zeggen.

Wel:
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij straks dood.
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij straks nog dood.
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij zo dood.
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij zo nog dood.
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij zo meteen dood.
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij zo meteen nog dood.
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij nog dood.
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij binnen de kortste keren dood.

En ook nog maar even een verouderde, die niet meer kan, hoogstens in de schrijftaal:
Als de ambulance niet snel komt, bloedt hij weldra dood.



Teachinglang said:


> - Lig je nog in bed?
> * Ja, maar ik sta binnenkort op!


Die is dus van plan de hele dag in bed te blijven liggen? Heel vreemd.

Wat ik zou zeggen:
Ja, maar ik sta straks op.
Ja, maar ik sta zo op.
Ja, maar ik sta zo meteen op.
Ja, maar ik sta dadelijk op.
Ja, maar ik sta zo dadelijk op.
Ja, maar ik sta zo direct op.



Teachinglang said:


> Ik heb binnenkort een afspraak bij de tandarts - vanmiddag om 3 uur.


Ook al zo vreemd.

Mijn keuze:
Ik heb straks een afspraak bij de tandarts.
Ik heb zo een afspraak bij de tandarts.
Ik heb zo meteen een afspraak bij de tandarts.
Ik heb dadelijk een afspraak bij de tandarts.
Ik heb zo dadelijk een afspraak bij de tandarts.

Als ik 's ochtends om 9 uur zeg dat ik die afspraak heb, waardoor er geen sprake meer is van slechts enkele uren verschil, dan zou ik waarschijnlijk dit zeggen:

Ik heb later vandaag een afspraak bij de tandarts.

Zou ik _straks _of een van de andere equivalenten gebruiken, dan zou mijn gesprekspartner ongetwijfeld denken dat ik diezelfde ochtend nog naar de tandarts moet.

_Binnenkort _valt hoe dan ook af. Dat woord is pas bruikbaar als de afspraak minimaal de dag erna plaatsvindt, maar bij voorkeur nog wat later in de week. Of zelfs de week erop.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben het eens met iedereen hier: zo < straks < binnenkort
'zo meteen' en 'zo dadelijk' voelen voor mij hetzelfde aan als 'zo'.

Opvallend is dat het IJslandse woord strax 'onmiddellijk' betekent.


----------



## petoe

Hetzelfde met het Duitse woord 'stracks'.
Hoogst merkwaardig


----------



## eno2

> 1. In vroeger tijd, in de 17e eeuw, ja zelfs in de 18e is _straks_ nog volkomen synoniem met _terstond_, is het dus onvoorwaardelijk te rangschikken onder _a α_.
> 
> 2. De etymologie van het woord _strak(s)_ dwingt ons hierbij aan den kortst mogelijken tusschentijd te denken.
> 
> 1. Wat de Middelnederlandsche periode onzer taal betreft is ons onderzoek gauw afgehandeld. Prof. Verdam is zoo vriendelijk - ik betuig hem hier-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voor bij dezen mijn dank - mij te schrijven: ‘Ik heb van _straks_ maar één voorbeeld in mijne verzameling, uit de 16e eeuw, nl. _Landr. v. Veluwen_ 11: ‘Und sal den scholten bevolen.. zijn, nadat eenigen nederslach... geschiedt zij, _stracs_ daer over te nemen goede... informatie, alvorens den dooden man ter aerden kome.’ De beteekenis is hier natuurlijk _terstond_, _onmiddellijk_, doch men zou meer plaatsen moeten hebben om met zekerheid te kunnen zeggen of _straks_ ook niet reeds tot de tegenwoordige beteekenis overging. Vermoedelijk was dit niet het geval omdat het in de 17e en 18e eeuw nog volkomen synoniem is met _terstond_. Wil men hiervoor eenige bewijzen?
> 
> Bredero, _Spa. Brabander_ vs. 2160:
> 
> 
> ...... Gaet _stracx_ voort uyt myn oogen.
> ibid. vs. 2206:
> 
> 
> Antony, grypt het bedt, en brenghtet _stracx_ al voort.
> Hooft, _Historien_, 181 (_Ned. Klass_. II3, 60):
> 
> 
> Waarin de Bisschop van Ypere zich zulx ontstelde dat hy
> 
> _strax_ op zyn knien stortte......
> Hooft ibid. (_Ned. Klass_. II3, 90):
> 
> 
> Dan de Priester.... ging.... alles openbaaren aan den
> 
> Koning: die daar _strax_ op uit viel.
> Vgl. voorts Cats I, 306, Bernagie, _Belachelijke Jonker_ 5e toon., 7e toon.; _Studenteleven_ 1e toon. enz.
> 
> Uit de 18e eeuw - uit 't laatst zelfs - wijs ik op een regel uit Asschenbergh's († 1792) vertelling ‘De winkelier en de schilder’:
> 
> 
> Een beer moet vast zijn aan een' ketting, aan geen touw,
> 
> Dewijl hy met zyn' bek dat _straks_ doorknagen zou.


Taal en Letteren. Jaargang 6 · dbnl


----------



## Red Arrow

Vreemd dat dezelfde betekenisverschuiving plaatsvond in het Noors, Zweeds en Deens, maar niet in het Platduits.
Plattdeutsch-Hochdeutsches Wörterbuch für Ostfriesland

Of misschien moet ik een beter woordenboek zoeken.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Vreemd dat dezelfde betekenisverschuiving plaatsvond in het Noors, Zweeds en Deens, maar niet in het Platduits.


Maar _straks_ betekent in de Scandinavische talen toch hetzelfde als in het Duits en het Nederduits, namelijk "terstond", "onverwijld"? Van een betekenisverschuiving is alleen sprake in het Nederlands (en het Fries en het Afrikaans, neem ik aan).


----------



## Red Arrow

Nee hoor. In het IJslands betekent strax 'onmiddelijk', maar in het Zweeds zegt men:

Reklam! Vi är strax tillbaka. = Reclame! We zijn zo terug.

Dat is toch echt iets anders.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Nee hoor. In het IJslands betekent strax 'onmiddelijk', maar in het Zweeds zegt men:
> 
> Reklam! Vi är strax tillbaka. = Reclame! We zijn zo terug.
> 
> Dat is toch echt iets anders.


Ik kan niet meepraten over het IJslands, maar in het Zweeds is de basisbetekenis toch echt "nu meteen, of na een zo gering mogelijke tijd", hoor, wat het volgens mij ook in het Duits betekent. Dat terwijl de basisbetekenis in het Nederlands juist is: "_niet_ nu meteen, maar na een zekere poos".

Als iemand je vermanend toespreekt: "doe dat straks!", dan betekent dat in het Nederlands "later, niet nu" (doe eerst iets anders!), en in het Zweeds "nu, niet later" (vooruit, aan de slag!)
Als je aan iemand belooft dat je straks een bestand zult mailen, dan betekent dat in het Nederlands "later vandaag" (eerst even nog wat anders doen), en in het Zweeds "meteen, d.w.z. nu of hooguit binnen enkele minuten" (andere dingen waar je mee bezig bent, moeten maar even wachten).


----------



## Toberoni

Ook gehoord voor nu meteen: subiet.


----------

